# Burbank cycling



## tad (Apr 2, 2002)

Hello. I will be in Burbank on business the week of June 18 – 22. As a full fledged cycling addict, I am trying to research options for getting in some rides while there. I will be working and staying near the intersection of 1st St and E Angeleno. This will be my first trip to the area so I apologize for being so clueless. Here are some questions I have...

- Are there any evening group rides available during the week close to where I’ll be staying?

-Should I bring my own bike or are there shops that will rent me a bike?

-Do I need a rental car or can I ride my bike (safely!) from the hotel to the group rides?

I would appreciate any information or resources that anyone could provide. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

check out http://www.socalcycling.com/ for area information. Burbank is near Pasadena so you are close to the Tuesday/Thursday rides/races around the Rose Bowl if you want some speed workouts.

Rule #1 of SoCal: you need a car to get anywhere. If you'll have any free time, you'll want a car. So Cal is the definition of sprawl-low and wide. People who walk are viewed with suspicion...


----------



## tad (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks! I'll check out that website. A fast training ride or two while there would be perfect. 

How about bikes? Do you know of any shops that will rent out a decent bike or should I bring my own?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tad said:


> Thanks! I'll check out that website. A fast training ride or two while there would be perfect.
> 
> How about bikes? Do you know of any shops that will rent out a decent bike or should I bring my own?


head south on Hollywood Way to Bicycle John's to check in and see what's happening. They don't really rent bikes but if you BS with the shop guys they may lead you to one. Plus they have one of the best inventories around, sponsor a race team, etc.

http://www.bicyclejohns.com/ 

enjoy your stay~


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

http://hollywoodprobicycles.com/index.php

Never been to the above shop, so I can't vouch for it. But it appears they have a fleet of rentals, mtn and road. 

Even though located in Hollywood, the shop wouldn't be too difficult to reach w/out a car. By the location you gave, sounds like you'll be staying at the Holiday Inn. If so, there's always a cab or two waiting nearby. Get to the Universal City Redl Line station and take the subway to the next stop, Hollywood/Highland. The bike shop s/b within a few blocks.
Return via the subway w/ bike and ride from Universal City back to your hotel. 
Not sure of group rides, but there is some decent foothill riding in Burbank and Glendale/Montrose that can be reached w/out a car. And there are a couple mtb trailheads within 2-3 miles of your hotel.

Final thought - Not sure when you're arriving but if flying in the Sunday before starting the work week, Bicycle Johns is putting on their annual criterium near Disney's Dreamworks campus. If interested, mapquest Flower and Grandview in Glendale, CA for the location.


----------



## tad (Apr 2, 2002)

I checked out the socalcycling.com website. Anybody have experience with this ride?

Tour of Sierra Madre - Pasadena, CA 
Meets in the parking lot near 2562 E. Colorado Blvd. The ride is moderate to fast, depending on the time of the year. About 25-30 miles with perhaps 2,000 feet of climbing. There are 2 major climbs in the ride. Ride regroups for dropped riders. During the winter you'll need to bring lights.

I would much prefer a road ride like this with some climbs in it over a crit type course. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## PJB (Apr 1, 2006)

I live in Burbank and can show you around, send me private message.


----------

